# BERETTA MODEL 70 7.65 to 22LR?



## gcoll (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone
I have a Beretta Model 70 in 7.65 32 caliber with cross bolt safety. My question is will a Beretta model 70S slide and barrel fit on my frame therefore converting my 7.65 to a 22LR handgun thank you gcoll


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Good question. You might want to check the berettaforum.net 

They have many details on such.

I suspect the issue is the magazine and the well. The differences may preclude the swap. From what I've read a lot of the .22 parts swap, but not with the .32
And there are 2 different .32 mags that do not swap well - slide stop doesn't function right.


Why not just pick up one of the 71's with the faux suppressor. Cheaper. 
Easy to remove the barrel weight, and I believe 7.65 70 Series Berettas are more valuable as is.


----------



## gcoll (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks CW for your response maybe I will pick up a 71 now that I know how to remove the suppressor.


----------

